
Stripe adds multiple account support - gdb
https://stripe.com/blog/manage-multiple-accounts
======
AhtiK
If you simply want multiple account support to easily switch between them
inside the browser then adding it to any website is easy -- Chrome User
Profiles (Settings-Users-Add new User).

Super easy to set up and switch between the instances. You can even set an
icon for the user that is always shown at the top right corner. Saves
lifetimes if you have multiple twitter, FB etc accounts to manage and don't
need a special marketing SaaS.

~~~
pixelcort
This is awesome! Just tried it now; it also lets you keep multiple windows
open with different users at the same time.

------
patio11
While I really appreciate this feature, I'd love it even more if I could get
multi-account reporting (from Stripe or anybody using the API). I have 3
Stripe accounts and don't have a problem with password management, due to
having LastPass, but answering simple questions like "How much money should I
expect to receive in transfers in the next week?" requires me to do three
context switches and then math. (Also, mentioned this to support years ago,
but even on a single account there's no "sum of scheduled transfers" on the
transfer page, which has always struck me like a number likely to be of
interest to many people.)

This is a priority for me which is annoying enough to mention and to have
bought various Stripe reporting apps speculatively, hoping one would implement
it, but below the cusp of "Screw it, I'll figure out how to use the reporting
API then do summary stats on a cron job and dump them onto one of my
dashboards."

------
DizzyDoo
I recently released my first self-published browser game
([http://scarletsword.com](http://scarletsword.com)) and used Stripe for the
microtransactions. It's wonderful, and easy, and updates like this one make me
excited for its future development. You know, as if it's not good enough
_already_.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Wait. Stripe has micro transaction support? I can't find it on their pricing
page where is it? How does it compare to Paypal's micropayments pricing (5% +
5¢ instead of the standard 2.9% + 30¢).

------
downandout
This is great, I have been considering switching to Stripe and this has almost
sealed the deal.

One question if a Stripe employee happens to come in here: The horror stories
I have read make me nervous about switching. I have read about massive delays
in getting paid with only vague explanations, and in more than one case Stripe
actually reversing all charges made by a merchant after allowing a new account
to exist for several days. Merchants performed services/shipped products based
upon Stripe charges, then Stripe reversed the charges with essentially no
explanation. These reversals were supposedly not at the request of
cardholders.

What percentage of accounts suffer these types of issues?

~~~
rbritton
I have no affiliation with Stripe aside from developing on their API. One of
the explanations I've heard in regards to this is a scenario something like
the following:

1\. Merchant sets up Stripe account.

2\. Merchant begins processing credit cards.

3\. Stripe's vetting process kicks in and takes a look at Merchant, finding
that Merchant is operating a business type that is prohibited by Stripe's TOS.

4\. Stripe cancels all transactions and locks the account.

From what I can tell Stripe allows you to start charging immediately and only
some time later does the vetting process kick in where a human takes a look at
the merchant. When the merchant is operating a business that is prohibited[0],
this happens.

[0]:
[https://stripe.com/prohibited_businesses](https://stripe.com/prohibited_businesses)

~~~
downandout
I can see that happening. My business is allowed (custom app development) but
I'm not sure I want to take the gamble on possibly not getting paid for a week
of work. One of the scenarios I read stated that Stripe said the reversals
were because their automated system believed that the person behind the
account was the same as one that had already been canceled, but that the
detection system wasn't 100% accurate and they were awful sorry if the
decision had been made in error. It offered no appeals process. That story
made me particularly nervous since ISP's recycle IPs etc.

~~~
regal
I've been using Stripe for just over a year now to take payments for a
6-figure-a-year business. We've had no reversals whatsoever. The only time
Stripe has removed payments have been in the case of the occasional
chargeback, which we typically win; payments seem to get docked the moment you
file your response to the dispute, and get credited back the moment you're
notified the dispute has been won.

I was a little nervous when first setting up with Stripe too, so we enabled it
for a few hours and let a few sales go through, then switched back to our old
merchant account and payment gateway while we waited to make absolutely sure
the sales went through with Stripe. 7 days later, the payments hit our bank
account, and we switched everything over to them - been happy ever since. They
have a great dashboard, and everything's far easier to deal with and manage
than it was with our old merchant account. Only downside is the pay delay -
merchant account deposited most funds in our accounts within 2 days; Stripe
takes 7. But if you're doing pretty consistent numbers, this isn't too much of
a burden to cash flow, since you've got the funds from a week ago coming in
every day.

------
dsk139
Hipchat needs to do this.

~~~
jewel
The way I work around this is launching a separate chrome for each account.

For example, I have a work-trello and a personal-trello command in ~/bin, but
you can use shortcuts in Windows or whatever the equivalent is in OS X.

chromium-browser --app=[https://trello.com](https://trello.com) \--user-data-
dir=/home/jewel/.profiles/personal-trello

They can run concurrently and are completely isolated. I don't think this is
possible with firefox yet. I use app mode since I don't need the normal
navigation when using it this way.

~~~
fomojola
Firefox has done this for a very long time: its called profiles and you can
read up on it at [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profiles-where-
firefox-...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profiles-where-firefox-
stores-user-data). You can simply run

firefox.exe -p

and pull up the profile manager (you have to make sure all instances of
Firefox are closed first) and you can create as many profiles as you want.
Once you have a profile (for example, "worktrello") you can launch it with

firefox -P "worktrello" -no-remote

and it will be a completely separate process, with its own cache and cookies
and all.

~~~
StavrosK
Same with Chrome, only it has a UI. Click the person icon at the top left.

------
xfour
This is exactly the feature I was hoping would show up, Stripe you continue to
be one step ahead.

------
hartleybrody
Was literally looking for this yesterday, Stripe is always reading my mind :)

~~~
frankdenbow
Same here, have a part of an app that I'd like a separate account for so this
matches up perfectly.

------
mflindell
Interesting, Im in Australia and I have had this feature in Stripe for a few
days already from when I signed up. The only issue I have had is that I cant
find where to delete accounts. Otherwise, congrats to the Stripe team!

~~~
lachyg
You can delete your account here:
[https://manage.stripe.com/account/data](https://manage.stripe.com/account/data)
("Close this account...")

~~~
mflindell
Thanks Mr G

------
memset
This is great! This is one of the things we looked at when choosing a credit
card provider. (We did not end up choosing Stripe, but this certainly sweetens
the deal. Always looking for a better rate!)

Does this mean that we could have multiple accounts, with different soft
descriptors, merged together? Would we also be able to see, in a single
report, the transactions for all of the accounts (rather than having to log in
separately to download sales data?)

Can't wait to see more of your de-annoying features!

~~~
pc
I'd love to hear why you didn't choose Stripe -- feel free to drop me a line.
I'm patrick@stripe.com.

~~~
Axsuul
Is Stripe planning on offering next-day/same-day deposits anytime soon (for
all accounts)? This is becoming a big problem for us and we're considering
switching to Balanced because of it.

~~~
pc
Yes. Could you drop me a line? patrick@stripe.com.

------
robotfelix
As nice as new features are, I do wish you'd work on bringing all of your
existing features to non-US customers first!

Your international support is definitely better than most payment processors
(Balanced I'm looking at you), but it's been over six months since you
introduced Transfers to US customers. I'd love to know if there is a
technical/legal reason behind this? The US has a number marketplace payment
solutions but I've yet to come across any European ones.

~~~
pc
Well, it's a tough balance, and much of it can't be expedited just by applying
more manpower -- beyond mythical man month considerations, there's also the
fact that we're often waiting on other partners. Given that, working on new
features doesn't necessarily slow our international expansion.

But I hear you. Hope to have more to report before too long.

------
riteshpatel
Awesome. We have US, UK and AU Stripe accounts and this is exactly what I was
wishing for a few weeks back. Thank you :)

------
almost
Hello stripe people, any plans to add some kind of facility for micro-payments
anytime soon?

~~~
jareau
pc probably has the authoritative answer, but this Quora answer by Vish
Shastry might shed some light: [http://www.quora.com/Online-and-Mobile-
Payments/When-will-St...](http://www.quora.com/Online-and-Mobile-
Payments/When-will-Stripe-start-working-on-micropayment-pricing/answer/Vish-
Shastry)

Excerpt:

>I have no particular insight into Stripe's product roadmap, but my guess is
that they probably won't put 5% + $0.05 pricing into the market anytime soon.
That pricing would put them underwater on individual transactions, since it
costs more than that to process a charge to a credit / debit card.

>Amazon and PayPal can only do it because a) PayPal can sometimes process
payments to a user's bank account (instead of their credit / debit card) or
pull funds from a user's existing PayPal balance, which costs them next to
nothing and b) Amazon also sometimes routes payments through a bank account,
but they also don't have high margins and can live with some 'loss leader'
transactions.

------
roycehaynes
This is awesome. Glad they introduced this feature sooner than later.

------
manuelflara
Cool! Just the other day I was wondering if Stripe supported this, because
otherwise it would've been a pain in the ass to have multiple projects on
Stripe. Thanks!

------
ewang1
@pc: You guys should allow authorizations to last much longer than 7 days.
PayPal allows up to 30 days before expiration.

------
silverbax88
Love it. I haven't had a need for this yet but I could definitely see how this
would be beneficial.

------
curiouslurker
When will Stripe Integrate with 1ShoppingCart? Tired of Merchant account and
Gateway fees.

~~~
jonknee
You should probably ask 1ShoppingCart...

------
coob
Great, any news on multiple subscription support?

~~~
collision
It's coming! Happy to give you beta access -- john@stripe.com.

------
sokrates
\o/

